# Selling a Second Hand Bikini or Figure Suit?



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

Hello ladies,

I have a figure suit which I've only worn once that I'd like to sell because as you know, competing isn't cheap, and I want to start a fund for next year... I can't find anywhere to sell it, only in America... does anyone have any ideas please?


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Meeky, she's made a serious post, not every thread needs turned into a joke.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Meeky - if you think a thread should be viewed the way its done on forums is to write 'bump'. This 'bumps' the thread up to the top of everyone's list. It becomes the newest thread based on it having the last post in it.

Elle, sorry my only suggestion is to contact the guys at Empire gym? (Noticed you're in Bristol & I spend a bit of time there).


----------



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

A matter of time until what?

Indeed, figure suits cost a fair bit of money, and I was actually looking for advice from any other ladies who compete!


----------



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

Young Gun, thanks for that suggestion in order to bump the thread up- I might actually bear that in mind for future reference too! 

Yes I live in Bristol... actually looking for a new gym as been training in Filton, thank you very much, I'll have a look into it!

I had noticed there is a market for gently worn suits in America, websites and facebook groups and the like, but not in the UK. Maybe it's something I ought to look into!!


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

I work for Rolls Royce so our Defence Aerospace office is by Patchway, so I spend a bit of time in Bristol.

Empire is a 'proper gym' - lots of competitors etc... Empire Sports Club | Empire set to celebrate half-century | This is Bristol | This is Bristol - the guys there are hugely helpful - but alas, other than that, not being a competitor, or probably more pertinently female, I'm out of ideas.


----------



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

Haha no way... my boyfriend works for Rolls Royce in Bristol as an NDE engineer, and we are moving to a new house in Patchway in a few weeks... small world huh!!!

That's actually brilliant information, thank you!!! Want to find a decent gym but don't want to go to Ministry of Fitness every day as it's tiring nearer comp time and we want one we can walk to... cheers


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Oh god don't give anyone ideas that I might be able to do anything useful, like actually build things. I work on costing the commercial bids (Pretty much 'pointlessly push money around' to 99.9% of the population). But yeah very small world.

I think I remember you saying he competes? You guys would love Empire - proper lifting platforms, chalk bowls, bodybuilding pictures all over the place, they mix whey shakes for you behind the counter etc...

And glad I could help


----------



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

Yeah we both do! We competed for the first time on the same day, April this year, I am actually delighted you've told me, I was going on "gym hunt" tomorrow, that sounds like the type of place we are looking for!

Hey, that's still doing something... better than doing nothing


----------



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

Sadly, they split the gym for men and women

(No idea why, this seems a little sexist to me). So... it's a no. Will keep trying!


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

Nothing to do with bikinis but I have been working for Rolls Royce in Russia!!


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Ahhh of course I totally forgot they split it. I find a few of the 'spit and sawdust' gyms do that. It is old fashioned to be honest.

They only employ 40,000 of us - statistically this is pretty random. I'm actually on secondment to Defence - I'm a finance manager in Rolls Royce Marine so I'm usually based out of Oslo. Going back very shortly but working 2 days a week from London so I can stay UK based.

Where in Russia fella... (maybe we should do a new thread?)

Anyway sorry Elle  - back on topic, back on topic


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

duuude one of my clients lives in Oslo  doesnt work for RR tho lol sommat to do with paint brushes..

yeah anyway, back to elles used bikini..


----------



## Chrissy....... (Nov 25, 2013)

My mate and ex training partner Rosco, is a time served Rolls royce mechanic and has his own garage fixing vintage rollers , in Dalkieth.

But back to ellies bikini.


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

I can't help you with this one, I'm planning to keep this years bikini and wear it next year (plus I also bought the same one plain at the outset via a special offer which thanks to tanning wearing the other one looks a different colour(the one I used is now darker than the other)).


----------



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

I'm loving the Rolls Royce comments!! LOL!!

Thank you lancashirerose, I was thinking of blinging it up a lot more and using it next year, seeing as I plan on old bikini, new body! I put it on facebook last night and sold it straight away this morning.

There's a facebook group called "bikini exchange" but it's mostly based in America. Would probably be a good venture to set up a little page for people to advertise their bikinis! I can never find them second hand because I'm 5'9" and have a fuller bust grrr. But I might tootle off and set up that page myself!!


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Glad you managed to seel it so quickly. I have the opposite problem in that I'm non-existent in the chest area, and many competitors (but not all) seem to have implants these days (can I say that?yes I can!). I might change mine yet because I'm going to be wanting to show off more pectoral when/if I move classes, and current one sits quite high up, and I fancy one with thinner straps. Will just have to see!


----------

